# Volunteer EMT in Southern California?



## premedemt (May 23, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm 18 and certified last February but have not yet had the chance to apply my skills. I'm in Southern California for the summer and would greatly appreciate any suggestions on where I can volunteer as an EMT (specific places would be preferable) over summer? Like specific parks, fire departments, events, etc..

If you don't know any, then suggestions on where else to volunteer/intern that is within medicine, EMS, or Public Health would be much much appreciated. I want to apply the skills I have and certifications for anything.

Thanks all!!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 23, 2012)

Please use the Search feature in these boards...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 23, 2012)

The only place I have really heard of that lets people volunteer is Morongo Basin ambulance in the 29 palms area. 

There is also the San Bernardino Medical reserve corps.

The firefighter reserve program from what I have heard is on hold.


----------



## yanikemt (May 24, 2012)

This topic has been beaten to death there are SO MANY TOPICS ON THIS ALREADY....use the search button bud.


----------



## Chimpie (May 24, 2012)

Everyone is free to start a thread if they wish.


----------



## yanikemt (May 24, 2012)

Check this one out

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=29518


----------



## premedemt (May 24, 2012)

Thank you, yanikemt. That was a useful thread, unfortunately, the opportunity in Joshua Tree is too far for me to do. I apologize if my question is redundant, I just haven't found the right answers for my local area and season.


----------



## yanikemt (May 24, 2012)

What area


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (May 24, 2012)

Morongo Basin EMS has a volunteer program website is mbambulance.org they are also on facebook they require you to commit to 36 hrs per month they run emt/paramedic on the ambulance and they are first in and do mainly all 911


----------



## LifesaverEms1 (May 24, 2012)

just go to the website everything you need is there


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2012)

LifesaverEms1 said:


> Morongo Basin EMS has a volunteer program website is mbambulance.org they are also on facebook they require you to commit to 36 hrs per month they run emt/paramedic on the ambulance and they are first in and do mainly all 911



OP already stated that Morongo Basin Ambulance is too far away.


----------



## Jacedc (May 25, 2012)

If you don't mind volunteering in the hospital, than you could join a program called Clinical Care Extender. You pretty much volunteer in different departments like the emergency room, ICU, OR, OB and triage (EMT cert. required) and more , for one 4 hour shift per week for a year. This program is held at three hospitals, Foothill Presbyterian Hospital, Inter-Community, and Queen of the Valley.  I was just recently accepted and am volunteer in triage, so if you have any questions just pm or post here.


----------

